# New baby first of the year



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Oh how cute! buck or doe


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

goat girls said:


> Oh how cute! buck or doe


Doe


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

Yay is Mamma done is is there more coming


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

She done just this little girl


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

So cute, congratulations! What breed is she?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable!!!!


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

So cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Aww! Yay for happy doeling!


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

Goat_Scout said:


> So cute, congratulations! What breed is she?


Kiki Boer


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

What a great Christmas present!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------

